# Techos: purlin, purlin glider, bar joist



## CLR

Hola a todos.

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre prevención de caídas y aislamiento para techos.
Necesito saber cuáles son los equivalentes para "purlin" y "bar joist" en español mexicano. Si no me equivoco son vigas pero como en el texto que estoy traduciendo aparecen a menudo juntos quisiera saber si hay términos específicos para cada uno. En cuanto a "purlin glider" no tengo idea qué puede ser.

Aquí copio un poco de contexto:

 When positioning the Facing Rolls into the Purlin Gliders, be sure there is an equal Facing overlap of 12” on both sides of the last Purlin or Bar Joist that is covered by that Facing Roll. Trail rolls on a double-layer system will require twenty four inches of overlap.



  To use the second method, the Purlin Gliders are positioned on the purlins or bar joist from a basket or platform beneath the roof plane, approximately eight feet from the endwall. With this method the facing is unwound from the gliders by the person in the basket and the facing is fed back to the endwall where another worker attaches it to the taped rake angle. The greater distance from the endwall can be helpful in getting a smooth, wrinkle-free start.


  Purlin Gliders es una marca pero muchas veces aparece como un simple término en el texto.

Espero puedan ayudarme.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## iinnffooss

Hola CLR y beinvenido/a a los foros. Es recomendable que abras un hilo diferente para cada duda específica que tengas. Será más fácil para los que puedan ayudarte y también para que los administradores gestionen esa información.

Te aconsejo (y ruego) que leas detenidamente las reglas para favorecer el funcionamiento del foro. Gracias


----------



## iinnffooss

purlin = correa

bar joist = vigueta


----------



## CLR

Sé que estos términos ya se habían consultado pero lo de "correa" no me sirvió por eso consulté sobre lo mismo.
Gracias.


----------



## iinnffooss

Mis fuentes son:

- Menendez Martinez, Carmen, Salto-Weis Azevedo, Isabel; _Diccionario temático de Arquitectura, Urbanismo y Construcción Español/Inglés - Topic Dictionary of Architecture, Urbanism and Construction English/Spanish_, Omagraf S.L., Madrid 1992

- IATE

Es la única acepción que ambas dan para _purlin_ tanto en la sección de cubiertas en el diccionario como en la sección de construcción en la base de datos europea. Y personalmente, no conozco tampoco ninguna otra traducción así que espero que te sirva


----------



## CLR

Muchas gracias. Lo voy a tener en cuenta. Saludos desde México...


----------



## Kibramoa

Bienvenido a los foros CLR.

Encontré lo mismo que iinnffooss.

Purlins = Correa de base o inferior.  _Carrera inferior sobre la que apoyan los pies de los cabios_. p. 131  
Putman R.E. & Carlson G.E. Diccionario de Arquitectura Construcción y Obras Públicas. Español-Inglés, Glosarios Inglés-Español. Editorial Parainfo, Madid 1998.


----------



## mdorao

Ya ha pasado mucho tiempo, pero bueno, por si a alguien le viene bien esta contestación, "purlin", en este contexto, sería "viga".


----------



## ConnieARG

Purlin = Cumbrera (es la chapa plegada que hace la "punta" de un techo a dos aguas ^)

Saludos


----------



## CARJR45

Correcto mdorao, "purlin" es una viga que acá en Panamá las llamamos por el nombre de "carriola".

Es una sección metálica de acero galvanizado en forma de una "C", con la cual se forma un tramado para soportar un techo,  o un piso de metal.


----------

